# Squatting Augusta, GA



## artfuldodger (Nov 10, 2018)

Anyone bummin around downtown Augusta, GA? I've got a dope squat here. No way of knowing how long it'll hold for, but if things fall through, I know of other spots. This one's a loft right on Broad St with rigged electric and some furniture, including clean mattresses. Hardwoods, chandeliers, even a working fridge. I'm seeking safety in numbers. Hmu if you wanna talk. We can grab a beer on me.


----------



## Big Sister (Nov 17, 2018)

How's it going?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 18, 2018)

why not post some pics of your squat? omitting anything that could identify it's location of course


----------



## Myatezhnik (Apr 24, 2019)

artfuldodger said:


> Anyone bummin around downtown Augusta, GA? I've got a dope squat here. No way of knowing how long it'll hold for, but if things fall through, I know of other spots. This one's a loft right on Broad St with rigged electric and some furniture, including clean mattresses. Hardwoods, chandeliers, even a working fridge. I'm seeking safety in numbers. Hmu if you wanna talk. We can grab a beer on me.




Been a minute since you posted this. Guessing you’ve moved on. I’m in Augusta. Getting ready to hop or hitch out of here soonish. Where’s this squat you speak of?


----------

